# Payton better win...



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If Payton manning loses the Super Bowl, his New Jersey income tax bill will be $46,844 (not including federal taxes), but he'll only get paid $46,000 for the game (if you ignore his $15M salary of course).


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard the same thing on Michael Campbell's Money Talks show.

I couldn't help but think that what is also true is that the people who go in after the game and pick up the trash don't even make $47K salary in an entire year ...

And I am supposed to weep for Manning ?

Really ? Seriously ?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I hear the cheapest ticket is $1500, the most expensive $500,000


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

If Peyton wins, I will be depressed....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I would have no intention of sitting in those cold stands even if I were given tickets. The comfort of my own couch would be my first choice for a February outdoor game in NJ.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I think the $500,000 seats were heated, and limo, and food, and it's still way too much money to spend on a game...


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> If Payton manning loses the Super Bowl, his New Jersey income tax bill will be $46,844 (not including federal taxes), but he'll only get paid $46,000 for the game (if you ignore his $15M salary of course).


Can you explain further what you mean by this??

Maybe I'm alone in reading this, but I have no idea what you are talking about.

Why would it matter to his income whether he wins or loses the game??..( which he lost rather badly, by the way, as I'm sure you all know)


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

warp said:


> which he lost rather badly, by the way, as I'm sure you all know)


I know I would have been willing to lose that game for a lot less money then they were paying Payton Manning.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

warp said:


> Why would it matter to his income whether he wins or loses the game??..( which he lost rather badly, by the way, as I'm sure you all know)


I think he pays state income tax on the portion he earns in the state. What he earned in the game is relatively significant to his tax bill.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

http://o.dailycaller.com/all/2014-0...d-owe-new-jersey-money-if-he-loses-super-bowl

Of course, considering the way he played, he should be paying for that performance.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Is the OP referring to the bonuses given to the winners? Winners got 92K. I imagine at Manning's tax bracket that would amount to a 46k tax bill. However, as one of the losers Manning got 46K as a bonus. 
And it's PEYTON by the way.
And next year it'll be the Bills splitting the winning bonus money.


----------

